# الجل المعقم للأيدي ..hand sanitizer gel ..



## البلاتين (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تحياتي وإحترامي للجميع .. 

قصدت طرح مشاركة تفاعلية من الجميع بشان الجل المعقم للأيدي .. للوصول إلى صياغة مثلى لها متطورة وذات مواصفات ومقاييس عالية ( شبيهة بالتي هي موضوعة من وزارة الصحة العالمية World Health Organization )
من إنتشار البعبع الكبير ( إنفلونزا الخنازير Virus H1N1 ) واساليب الحماية المتبعة ..

والحوجة إلى صناعة معقم للأيدي .. لان إنتشار الفايروس سبب رئيسي منه المصافحة والتنفس ..

نريد طرح موضوع صناعة المعقم بخطوات كالاتي :- ( ونرجو من الجميع مما لديهم دراية بالامر الدلو بدلوهم للوصول الىالصياغة المثلى لحماية بيئتنا وشعوبنا والإنسانية جمعاء .. ليس بغرض تجاري إنما بمشاركة تساهمية ممن لديهم الرغبة بإنتاجها وتوزيعها بتكلفة زهيدة لتغطي جزءاً مقبولاً من عالمنا العربي والتثقيف به .. ) ..

خطة النقاش :-
1- المكونات الكيميائية والنسب ..
2- الية العمل ..
3- آلية التعبئة ..
4- التسويق للمنتج ( ممن لديهم مصانع ويرغبون بإنتاجها ..)
5- اخرى ..

===

المكونات :-
إيثيل الكحول 62% ( الإيثانول ) 
كاربومير 1% ( حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة ) .. وكلما كانت اخف افضل .. مثلا بلزوجة الجليسرين او أعلى قليلاً
فيتامين 1% (E)
ماء 36%

ومن المحسنات يمكن إضافات حبيبات فيتامينية صغيرة لتعطي شكل جميل للجل .. 

.............

معاً نحو التميز..


----------



## herb (21 أكتوبر 2009)

تصنيعه...وتعبئته..........معروفين
توزيعه ...... هل ممكن من غير تصريح وزارة الصحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الإفادة


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أي واحد من المكونات يؤثر في الجسم و يؤدي إلى اضطرابات في الرحم و تهيجات في المعدة, أنا سمعت هالمعلومة من برنامج the doctors


----------



## fadiza17 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي بالتين اولا شكرا لك جزيلا على التركيبة انها رائعة حقا وبامكانك اضافة اكثر من فتامين واحد 
كما احب ان اجيب العضو herb ان لا دخل لوزارة الصحة بالجل ابدا الا اذا كان مصنف ضمن الادوية 
اما بالنسبة ل miss oxygen فهذا الكلام غير صحيح الا اذا تم تناولة عن طريق الفم او كان للمستخدم حساسية على احد المركبات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد من الحوار الهادف ........


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب اشكر الاخ البلاتينى على فكرته الرائعه
انا على فكره بصنع جل للشعر والحمد الله بخرج خامه عاليه وجميله 
وفكرت فى انتاج الهاند كير او الجل المعقم وعملت خامه للتجربه والحمد الله طلعت جميله وحاليا بدور على عبوة مناسبه والاستيكر وخلافه حتى اعرف اسوقه بشكل كويس وانا طرحت له سعر مبدئى للسوق حتى يكون فى المتناول 
سعر 18 جنيه للدسته عبوه 125 جم 
وربنا يسهل اعرف انزل عن كده بس لما اظبط باقى الملحقات من استيكر وعبوة وهل هانزله بشرنكه ام فى كرتونه 
المهم فى الموضوع :
هل انا ممكن افيدك فى شى او ممكن انت تصحح ليا معلومات للافضليه لى ولك 
لو يمكن انا تحت امرك كإفاده لك او تصحيح منك ؟
منتظر الرد 
ولوامكن اتصال انا معلوماتى على البروفايل خاصتى 
انا من اسكندريه


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ملحوظه :
انا شغال على خامات كالأتى :
بالنسبه لجل الشعر كاربابول تركيز 90 وتراى ايثانول امين مع الماء المقطر بنسبه 35 خالى من الاملاح مع الجلسرين +الماده الحافظه
بالنسبه للجل المعقم كاربابول تركيز 70 وتراى ايثانول امينو مع الماء المقطر مع الجلسرين مع رائحه التفاح والنعناع + الماده الحافظه


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ملحق للجل المعقم كحول ايثيلى بنسبه 40 % و 25%خام الديتول


----------



## صلاح الدين (28 أكتوبر 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> ملحق للجل المعقم كحول ايثيلى بنسبه 40 % و 25%خام الديتول




تحياتي دي ماركو 

يا رييت اخوي تعطينا فكرة عن خام الديتول من وش يتكون​


----------



## ezzeldeenshata (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخي الفاضل بلاتين*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل بلاتين اشكرك كثيرا علي هذة المعلومات الطيبة ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعلها صدقة جارية لك في ميزان حسناتك
وكنت اتسال بالنسبة لجل التعقيم هل ينفع ان يتم تركيبة من كحول بنسبة 60 % وماء مقطر بنسبة 30 % وديتول خام بنسبة 10 %
مع العلم اني لا اعرف طريقة عمل لزوجة لة ليكون بالشكل المقبول للناس
كما ارجوا منك اعطائي اسم تجاري يكون دارج داخل الاسواق لمعرفة شراء المادة التي تقوم بعمل لزوجة . 
كما انني اتسأل هل هذا المعقم بهذة التركيبة التي ذكرتها لك تركيبة صحيحة ام خاطئة ؟
وهل لها تاريخ صلاحية من بعد انتاجها ام انها يمكن اسخدامها لمدة سنوات بعد انتاجها ؟
كما ارجوا منك الرد علي تسالاتي هذة واكون شكرا لك 
مع خالص تحياتي 
اخزكم / عز الدين


----------



## أيمن الجاسم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

أنا كيميائي من سوريا.....
اصنع التاتش.معقم الأيدي. لدي معمل للمنظفات
فاذا استطيع المساعدة لمن يرغب 
ملاحظة: الأسعار رمزية للغاية والجودة حسب المواصفات انشاالله
أرجو الرد:68:


----------



## chemist abdullah (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلملنا يا غالى على مجهودك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تحياتي وإحترامي للجميع ..
> 
> ...


 اعتقد ان نسبة الكاربومير 4 بالعشره %


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل المعلومات الحلوة

ممكن طريقة لتجنب فقاعات الهواء فى الجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :77:


----------

